# DoorDash “Bonus”



## shackelstar (Sep 26, 2016)

So my DoorDash app shows that I have made 650 deliveries with them. In my earnings today I found this "bonus". I literally laughed out loud. 650 trips gets you a one time $3 bonus?? And they are so proud of themselves for giving me that $3. What a joke.


----------



## PriusPaul (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice! Congratulations on your awesome bonus!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Man that’s horrible but at least they give you something. Uber just sends you a BS congratulatory text


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

That's worse than a birthday text from your own mother.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

shackelstar said:


> View attachment 174946
> So my DoorDash app shows that I have made 650 deliveries with them. In my earnings today I found this "bonus". I literally laughed out loud. 650 trips gets you a one time $3 bonus?? And they are so proud of themselves for giving me that $3. What a joke.


I think I got this too but had forgotten about it. They did what they said they would. But if you get an email to go and give your opinion for $10 and a few weeks of early sign-ins, do it. It was so worth it lol


----------

